# 2 channel + sub setup questions



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Forum members
This is my current equipment
L+R Dayton Dayton Audio RS180S-8 7" Reference Shielded Woofer 8 Ohm and 1" Dayton silk dome tweeter
The 7" is 60 watts RMS. Each has a build in crossover. They sound very clean to me. 
Dayton plate amp self powered sub 
Old Pioneer 90's home stereo receiver (I have to turn the volume up 3/4 the way to get loud sound from my L+R speakers. 


This is how I am considering setting up my system. I am looking at buying a 
Onkyo A-9050 Integrated Stereo Amplifier because of the built in Wolfson DAC and the strong reviews on amazon. This is 75 watts per chn. 
Can I get away with 40 watts per ch amp? For example 
Onkyo A-9010 Integrated Stereo Amplifier
The difference is the A-9050 has a dedicated sub out. Does this really matter or can I use the line out on the 9010 to the sub? Does this work the same or different? 

How can I make sure the sub is only getting the low FQ's or is this what the sub out or line out rca does?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The sub out is designed for LFE only so that's the best option. It will have some sort of crossover setting in the receivers menu. So ideally the 9050 is the best choice for your needs


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. 
What is LFE? 
The Sub Out? I am a little confused. I want to use the sub out RCA into the 9050? 
What is the path of the signal starting at the laptop? for example 
laptop>9050>speaker wire for A L+R to speakers>then RCA sub out from amp to input on sub amp? Or should I hook it up in a different way?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LFE (Low Frequency Effects) yes that is the sub output.

You go from the receivers sub out (rca) to the input ( rca) on the back of the subwoofer's plate amp.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Then would I go from the 9050 speaker outputs to my speakers? Or would I need to go from the 9050 to the plate amp speaker terminals> then from the plate amp to the speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go from the receivers speaker outs to the speakers, you will be good to go


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it needed to add a EQ to my stereo? If yes what would be a good EQ to buy for under $200? Can I do this with this setup? Or is the bass and treble on the amp enough to dial in the sound?

I am still a bit confused. If the speakers are hooked up directly to the amp and I use the LTE RCA to the sub would my speakers be getting the same bass FQs as the sub?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rentonhighlands said:


> Is it needed to add a EQ to my stereo? If yes what would be a good EQ to buy for under $200? Can I do this with this setup? Or is the bass and treble on the amp enough to dial in the sound?


No EQ needed at least not to start with as you should have enough control using the Onkyos' built in settings.



> I am still a bit confused. If the speakers are hooked up directly to the amp and I use the LTE RCA to the sub would my speakers be getting the same bass FQs as the sub?


No, the speakers will get whatever bass settings you select in the onkyo's menu for a crossover. What is below the crossover setting will only go to the sub and what is above will only go to the speakers.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. I looked at the manual for the 9050 and did not find a way to change the setting for the LFE. This is a integrated amp I don't believe it has a menu allowing me to change the bass setting. Would you be able to look at the manual maybe I am missing something.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its possible its a "fixed setting" My guess is its at 80Hz as that is the normal recommended setting. I will have a look as soon as I have time.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

I found this
Tone Control Characteristies
+14 dB, –14 dB, 100 Hz (BASS)
+14 dB, –14 dB, 10 kHz (TREBLE)
+0 dB, –14 dB (BALANCE)
+8 dB, 80 Hz (PM.BASS)
+14 dB, –14 dB, 100 Hz (BASS)
+14 dB, –14 dB, 10 kHz (TREBLE)
+0 dB, –14 dB (BALANCE)
+8 dB, 80 Hz (PM.BASS)

What does this information tell us?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, after reading the manual it looks like the crossover is fixed at 80Hz. If you run in "direct mode" you will bypass this crossover and it will run your mains full range however turning off the sub.


----------

